# [Solved]visualizzare questi filmati

## Cristian75

Salve volevo chiedere se era possibile vedere corettamente questo sito con linux http://videos.streetfire.net/

io non riesco non ci posso credere che devo usare windows per vedere quel sito 

grazie a tutti spero che mi possiate aiutare

----------

## Onip

dice che ci vuole la versione 8 del player flash. Io in portage vedo solo la 7...

Byez

----------

## Onip

EDIT:

Basta cliccare in alto a sinistra, Switch to Windows Media Player. Il video io lo vedo bene con questi

```
[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox (1.5.0.1-r3): Firefox Web Browser

[I] media-video/mplayer (1.0.20060217): Media Player for Linux

[I] net-www/mplayerplug-in (3.21): mplayer plug-in for Gecko based browsers

[I] media-libs/win32codecs (20050216): Win32 binary codecs for video and audio playback support
```

Byez

----------

## Peach

 *Onip wrote:*   

> EDIT:
> 
> Basta cliccare in alto a sinistra, Switch to Windows Media Player. Il video io lo vedo bene con questi
> 
> ```
> ...

 

c'è qualche ragione per cui mplayerplug-in mi richieda mozilla, quando ho mozilla-firefox-bin ???

----------

## GuN_jAcK

metti switch Windows MEdia player e te li vedi con i plugin di mplayer per mozilla  :Wink: 

----------

## Cristian75

io riesco a sentire il suono ma non visualizzo il video bisogna per caso inserire qualche use flag in make.conf per caso ?

----------

## Luca89

 *Peach wrote:*   

> c'è qualche ragione per cui mplayerplug-in mi richieda mozilla, quando ho mozilla-firefox-bin ???

 

Hai bisogno gecko-sdk, mozilla o mozilla-firefox. I *-bin non vanno bene.

----------

## Peach

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   c'è qualche ragione per cui mplayerplug-in mi richieda mozilla, quando ho mozilla-firefox-bin ??? 
> 
> Hai bisogno gecko-sdk, mozilla o mozilla-firefox. I *-bin non vanno bene.

 

si ho notato infatti la risposta in questo thread riguardante i framework:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-449996.html

----------

## Onip

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> io riesco a sentire il suono ma non visualizzo il video bisogna per caso inserire qualche use flag in make.conf per caso ?

 

Probabilmente non hai compilato correttamente i win32codecs o il supporto di mplayer a loro. Io, con queste USE, vedo tutto bene.

```
Hal9000 ~ # emerge -pv mplayer mplayerplug-in win32codecs

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060217  USE="X aac alsa cdparanoia dvb dvd dvdread encode fbcon gif gtk joystick jpeg live mad matroska mmx mmxext musepack nls nvidia opengl oss png samba sdl sse sse2 svga theora truetype v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs xvid -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -edl -esd -ggi -i8x0 -ipv6 -jack -libcaca -lirc -livecd -lzo -matrox -nas -real -rtc -tga -xanim -xinerama -xmms -xv -xvmc" 7,438 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.21  USE="gtk -gecko-sdk" 204 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/win32codecs-20050216  USE="quicktime real" 12,580 kB

Total size of downloads: 20,224 kB

```

Byez

----------

## Cristian75

emerge -pv mplayer mplayerplug-in win32codecs

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060217  -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext +X -aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvd -dvdread -edl +encode +esd -fbcon -ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox +mmx -mmxext -musepack -nas +nls -nvidia +opengl +oss +png -real -rtc +samba +sdl +sse -sse2 -svga -tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 +vorbis -win32codecs -xanim -xinerama +xmms +xv -xvid -xvmc 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.21  -gecko-sdk +gtk 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/win32codecs-20050216  +quicktime -real 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

ok questo e quello che mi restituisce manca qualcosa da quello che capisco ma se mi potete aiutare ho paura di fare delle cavolate

anche perche se trovassi qualcosa che mi spieghi perche e come e cosa ci vuole potrei anche provare

----------

## GiRa

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> io riesco a sentire il suono ma non visualizzo il video bisogna per caso inserire qualche use flag in make.conf per caso ?

 

Sei su AMD64? Io non riesco a vedere o sentire alcuni filmati, tra cui quelli nel sito in esame.

----------

## Cristian75

no sono su un pentium 3 portatile precisamente un presario 2700 P3 1000...

----------

## thewally

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060217  -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext +X -aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvd -dvdread -edl +encode +esd -fbcon -ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox +mmx -mmxext -musepack -nas +nls -nvidia +opengl +oss +png -real -rtc +samba +sdl +sse -sse2 -svga -tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 +vorbis -win32codecs -xanim -xinerama +xmms +xv -xvid -xvmc 0 kB
> ...

 

Aggiungi la USE win32codecs a /etc/make.conf e riemergi mplayer   :Wink: 

P.S. : Per favore, d'ora in poi, utilizza il tag "code", facilita la comprensione   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   EDIT:
> 
> Basta cliccare in alto a sinistra, Switch to Windows Media Player. Il video io lo vedo bene con questi
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si appoggia sulle librerie gecko... quindi si

----------

## Cristian75

ho provato ad aggiungere quello che mi avete consigliato e a riemergere mplayer veramente ho fatto un emerge --update --deep --newuse world

ma nulla mi appare la finestrella con mplayer plugin ma non funge 

ho provato sia con firefox che con firefox-bin

help dove sbagli mi pare di aver fatto tutto correttamente[/code]

----------

## GiRa

[quote="thewally"] *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aggiungi la USE win32codecs a /etc/make.conf e riemergi mplayer   

 

Meglio aggiungerla a /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## thewally

 *GiRa wrote:*   

>  *thewally wrote:*   Aggiungi la USE win32codecs a /etc/make.conf e riemergi mplayer    
> 
> Meglio aggiungerla a /etc/portage/package.use

 

Non credo...

ed euse la pensa come me:

```
# euse -i win32codecs

global use flags (searching: win32codecs)

************************************************************

[+ C  ] win32codecs - use win32codecs package for dll avi decoding support (wmv and what not)

local use flags (searching: win32codecs)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

```

A meno di esigenze particolari, quella USE va decisamente in make.conf   :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *thewally wrote:*   

> A meno di esigenze particolari, quella USE va decisamente in make.conf  

 

Perchè scusa? Ognuno dove la vuole mettere la mette, non cambia nulla.

----------

## thewally

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *thewally wrote:*   A meno di esigenze particolari, quella USE va decisamente in make.conf   
> 
> Perchè scusa? Ognuno dove la vuole mettere la mette, non cambia nulla.

 

Su questo sono d'accordo, ma siccome GiRa me l'aveva messa come se questa USE fosse meglio inserirla in /etc/portage/package.use, allora mi sembrava necessario anche a me fissare un pochettino la mia posizone.... avvalorata anche dalla tesi diffusa che le USE globali vadano in /etc/make.conf e le locali in /etc/portage/package.use. 

In ciò nulla di critico   :Very Happy:  , tanto più che all'interno della comunità questa è una delle flame più stupide e frequenti (della serie GNOME vs KDE).

In qualsiasi caso, inserire win32codecs in make.conf, stabilisce il vantaggio (scusatemi, ma io non ci trovo lati negativi) di poter visualizzare i firmati in certe codifiche in tutti i player supportano questa USE...

----------

## Cristian75

Bene grazie raga a tutti finalmente riesco a godermi i filmati con la mia gentoo

ho finito di ricompilare il tutto con le nuove use e dopo vari smanettamenti ora funziona il tutto

----------

## cloc3

Io ho un problema per questo, che un filmato di rainews24, in formato wvm. Per la verità, usando i wincodecs e un qualunque visualizzatore (mplayer, gxine, xine, bla,bla, bla) ascolto bene l'audio e vedo il filmato, ma ogni tanto la qualità dell'immagine si deteriora per qualche istante.

Su amd64 compaiono dei messaggi type picture not supported (mancano i wincodecs).

Su x86 questi messaggi non compaiono, ma la qualità dell'immagine è identica.

Esiste un modo per salvarsi (è l'unico formato che la Rai mette a disposizione!!!)?

[ot]

a proposito. guardatevi il filmato, che è straordinario.

e guardate anche questo.

[/ot]

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  ... un filmato di rainews24, in formato wvm. Per la verità, usando i wincodecs e un qualunque visualizzatore (mplayer, gxine, xine, bla,bla, bla) ascolto bene l'audio e vedo il filmato, ma ogni tanto la qualità dell'immagine si deteriora per qualche istante.
> 
> Esiste un modo per salvarsi (è l'unico formato che la Rai mette a disposizione!!!)?

 

Per salvare i video .wmv in streaming puoi usare mplayer con l'opzione --dumpstream, se usi kmplayer, dai un occhio a questo thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-460886-highlight-kmplayer+dumpstream.html

Ultimamente il formato .wmv è supportato nativamente da ffmpeg, quindi non servono più i win32codecs e riesco "addirittura" a vedere i filmati .wmv su gentoo-ppc  :-)

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ultimamente il formato .wmv è supportato nativamente da ffmpeg, quindi non servono più i win32codecs e riesco "addirittura" a vedere i filmati .wmv su gentoo-ppc  

 

evidentemente è questo il motivo per cui riesco a vedere il filmato con qualunque visualizzatore un 80% senza wincodecs.

non capisco però come a tratti l'immagine perda di qualità, producendo il seguente output di console:

```

Inizio la riproduzione...

VDec: configurazione chiesta dal vo - 320 x 240 (sp.col. preferito: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect non definito - nessuna scalatura.

VO: [xv] 320x240 => 320x240 Planar YV12 

[wmv2 @ 0xcac5d0]J-type picture is not supported  1%  0%  0.2% 0 0 

Error while decoding frame!

A:  23.8 V:  23.8 A-V:  0.001 ct: -0.032 283/283  0%  0%  0.2% 0 0 

```

sto trovando messaggi simili su google, ma non ho ancora capito cosa significano e come si aggirino.

----------

## lucapost

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Ultimamente il formato .wmv ï¿½ supportato nativamente da ffmpeg, quindi non servono piï¿½ i win32codecs e riesco "addirittura" a vedere i filmati .wmv su gentoo-ppc  

 

Vale anche per ~amd64? Io utilizzo questa architettura...

Con quali USE hai compilato ffmpeg? 

Come dico  a mplayer di portarsi dietro ffmpeg?

Con: 

```
equery uses nome_pacchetto
```

non sono in grado di rispondere da solo a queste domande....

----------

## xdarma

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Vale anche per ~amd64? Io utilizzo questa architettura...
> 
> Con quali USE hai compilato ffmpeg? 
> 
> Come dico  a mplayer di portarsi dietro ffmpeg?

 

Non so se funziona anche su amd64, comunque ho installato una versione masked di ffmpeg:

```
emerge -pv media-video/ffmpeg media-video/mplayer

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20061016  USE="a52 altivec dts encode ieee1394 imlib ogg oss sdl threads truetype v4l vorbis xvid zlib -aac -amr -debug -doc (-mmx) -network -test -theora -x264" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1  USE="X aac aalib alsa altivec arts bindist cdparanoia dga directfb dts dv dvb dvd dvdread encode esd fbcon ggi gif iconv jack jpeg libcaca mad nas opengl oss png rtc samba sdl truetype unicode v4l vorbis xv xvid (-3dfx) (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) -amr -bidi -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -doc -enca -gtk -ipv6 -joystick -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matrox (-mmx) (-mmxext) -musepack -openal (-real) -speex (-sse) (-sse2) (-svga) -tga -theora -v4l2 (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xinerama (-xvmc)" LINGUAS="en -bg -cs -da -de -el -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -mk -nl -no -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

```

Apparentemente non ci sono legami tra ffmpeg e mplayer, comunque una prova non ti costa niente  ;-)

----------

